# temp monitor on .25 beta 10



## CaptNasty (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello,
I'm new to all this.  First home built. Done on a budget.  I'm tweaking a little with my video card to try and stetch it a little.  I'm using windows xp x64 so, the vGURU utility doesn't work.  I'll try it with ATITool.  I noticed on the home page that the screen shot (of beta 3) shows a temperature monitor and a graph.  I don't get either of these with my previous version (.24) or the upgraded beta version.  What do I do, if anything, to get to show up?
Also, is there a some sort of standard I can use to judge whether or not whatever increase in power I get is even worth overclocking?
Any help would be appreciated,
Cap
hopefully my specs will show up on the dropdown


----------



## john57 (Dec 5, 2005)

just go the the ssetting scrren and on that page there is a drop down window and then you select Temperature monitoring and check mark it to measure temperature.


----------



## CaptNasty (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't see the option under the settings drop down menu.  I see OC, Artifact Scanning, gamma control, Startup, 3-D Detection, and miscellaneous.  Also, the graph that I see on the home page with the screen shot is an ATITool logo.


----------



## john57 (Dec 5, 2005)

It seems that you are missing the LM63 monitoring chip on the card. ON ATITOOL I have the temperature and fan control in addition to the things you mention. That may be part of why your card is a LE version.
Go the miscellaneous and show the log file and it may show that it failed to find that chip.


----------



## CaptNasty (Dec 5, 2005)

Right, log file states that it can't find it: 

2005-12-03 01:27:17 ATITool v0.24 started.
2005-12-03 01:27:17 Detected GPU Chip: RV410 (5E4D), 8 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-12-03 01:27:17 Temperature monitoring: chip not detected
2005-12-03 01:27:30 Profile 'Default' loaded. Clocks set to: 400.00 / 250.00	Gamma loaded
2005-12-03 01:27:46 Profile 'Default' loaded. Clocks set to: 400.00 / 250.00	Gamma loaded
2005-12-03 01:27:52 Find Max Core started...

Next visit...Abit's forums. Thanks for the help. What about the last part of my question: Also, is there a some sort of standard I can use to judge whether or not whatever increase in power I get is even worth overclocking?


----------



## CaptNasty (Dec 5, 2005)

Weird...Everest home edition picks up a fan but no gpu temp either.  The card comes advertised as having temp monitor, fan speed adjusting, overclocking.  All said to be done with the the U-Guru software that comes with the card.  Of course this doesn't work with Windows XP x64.


----------

